# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Komploti i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve: Kur Shuteriqi ekzekutoi Fishtën dhe Konicën

## Xhuxhumaku

*Komploti i Lidhjes/ Kur Shuteriqi ekzekutoi Fishtën dhe Konicën*

Violeta Murati 04/12/2010 11:04:00


_Në diskutimin e mëposhtëm që ka mbajtur Shuteriqi, misioni historik që iu besua për të shkatërruar trashëgiminë e viteve 30, përbën një nga momentet më të rënda për mendimin dhe letërsinë shqiptare. Ardhja me vonesë e autorëve që diktatura i mohoi ka çuar në zbardhjen jo të plotë të të gjithë prapaskenës komuniste, pse ndodhi mohimi i tyre. Nganjëherë, provat janë para syve, por shpesh trumbetat bien në drejtim të kundërt, pikërisht aty ku mungon dëshmia ose është zhdukur; siç është kërkesa e vazhdueshme e hapjes së dosjeve. Po ashtu zhdukja, e arkivave qoftë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve apo të Arkivit të Shtetit ka qenë gjithmonë një bukë e ndaluar, për shkak se dalin shumë emra që sot, pasardhës ose vetë ata vazhdojnë të jenë autoritet në letërsi apo akademikë me zë._

Pas mendjes sime, Sefulla Malëshova, pret që ne të bëjmë sërish poet kombëtar Fishtën dhe Konicën korife të gjuhës shqipe. Këtu më duket se gabon rëndë. Gabon edhe sepse Sefulla Malëshova lëfton më shumë për vehten e tij, duke bërë sikur lëfton për Fishtën dhe Konicën. Ai, duke pandyer se ne e kemi varrosur bashkë me Fishtën edhe Konicën, kërkon të ngrihet nga varri bashkë me ta, kjo është nga fjalitë më tronditëse që e marrim vesh pas 60 vjetësh prej një personaliteti që nuk I ka rënë fama, dhe pas vdekjes për veprën, letërsinë që ka lënë trashëgim.

Është fjala e Dhimitër S. Shuteriqit mbajtur në konferencën e tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, prej së cilës sot duhet të nxihet çdo shqiptar në surrat për ekzekutimin që iu bë Fishtës dhe Konicës dy korifenjve të letrave dhe mendimit shqiptar. Ishte vit vendimtar ku komploti për të zhdukur çdo gjurmë antikomuniste shënon pragun dhe lajmëronte se çfarë do të ndodhte më vonë, duke zbërthyer si erdhën të gjitha mizoritë e mëvonshme komuniste mbi intelektualët dhe veprën e tyre.

Konferenca e tretë e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve e mbajtur për tri ditë në Tiranë, në 1949, shënoi kufirin ndarës mes antikomunistëve dhe pjesës servile, atyre që instaluan doktrinën komuniste në letërsi në emër të krijimit të letërsisë së realizmit socialist. Kryqëzata që ndërmori Lidhja kishte emrin e Shefqet Musarajt dhe bashkë me një emër tjetër më të njohur, Dhimitër S. Shuteriqit, udhëhoqën rrugën për spastrimin e letërsisë nga armiqtë, tradhtarët dhe reaksionarët e fundit. Goditja ishte kundër tre emrave: Sejfulla Malëshovës, Skënder Luarasit dhe Ymer Dishnicës. Në botimet e përjavshme që ka ndërmarrë gazeta Standard për të zbardhur anën e errët, por dhe të kundërt me atë të hapjes së dosjeve, përmes periodikëve që sot shiten sheshit në trotuaret e Tiranës - marrim vesh se si u ekzekutuan emra personalitetesh në letërsinë tonë. Për 50 vjet Fishta, Konica, Koliqi, Mithat Frashëri (alias Lumo Skëndo) apo Mustafa Kruja u fshinë nga historia jonë e letërsisë jo vetëm si emra, por dhe zhdukje fizike të veprave të tyre. Kjo ishte nisma e parë që ndërmori fushata e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, kur në vitin 1949 u mbajt konferenca më famëkeqe - e lidhim këtë me rezistencën e fundit që bëri Sejfulla Malëshova dhe Skënder Luarasi për ti përfshirë emrat e mësipërm në historinë tonë të letërsisë. Por kjo gjeti një kundërshtim të ashpër, të fortë, të përgatitur nga Partia, dhe sipas udhëzimeve të saj - një grup njerëzish të kryesuar nga Shuteriqi dhe Musaraj (që do të rrëzonte Malëshovën nga kreu i Lidhjes, për tu vendosur vetë) do të sillnin argumente nga më naivet, ultrakomuniste si e si që emrat e tyre të ishin në krye të letërsisë. Në tekstin e mëposhtëm, që përfaqëson një nga diskutimet, atë të Dhimitër Shuteriqit, kuptojmë se çfarë mënyrash, demagogjinë, thellësinë e propagandës që u ndoq që emrat e Fishtës, Konicës apo Lumo Skëndos a Mustafa Krujës të mos qarkullonin më në letërsi. U gjetën të gjitha arsyet, nga tradhtar, antikombëtar, për Fishtën lokalist i gjuhës që të bindej pjesa injorante dhe servile e letërsisë për të instaluar makinën staliniste edhe mbi letërsi, ashtu siç ndodhi edhe në gjuhën standarde.

Arsyet që sjell Shuteriqi gjatë diskutimit të tij për fshirjen e emrave të Fishtës, Konicës, Mithat Frashërit, Mustafa Krujës (për herë të parë, Shuteriqi përmend ekzistencën e Fjalorit, që më vonë është zhdukur, dhe deri tani nuk dihet çfarë fati ka pasur) etj. shprehin qartë lëkundjet drastike që pati me vendosjen e sistemit komunist. Shuteriqi i ri përflitej në qarqet letrare si poet i mirë, por diktaturës i duheshin njerëz të manipulueshëm, tepër shpejt. Mënyra se si Shuteriqi e mbron veten dhe nxitimthi nuk na jep arsyen se ai vërtet u manipulua, por me koshiencë të plotë duket se ka pranuar të kalojë në kampin tjetër, atë komunist. Si duket jo vetëm që ka parandier rrezikun që mund ti kanosej nga kundërvënia, por më tepër lufta e ashpër që po zhvillohej (siç u pasqyrua në konferencën e tretë) ndërmjet shkrimtarëve ishte për një vend në histori. Jashtë këtyre parimeve luftonte Sejfulla Malëshova dhe Skënder Luarasi, kundërshtimi i të cilëve rrihte të dëshmonte se letërsia shqiptare kishte pararendës dinjitozë me emrat që ata mbronin, Fishtën, Konicën etj. Në këtë debat të ashpër, ku fjala e Malëshovës dhe Luarasit janë censuruar në broshurën që shërben si dëshmi çfarë ndodhi më 1949, përpjekja e fundit u shemb. Vetë Shuteriqi nuk dukej se kishte ndonjë ide të qartë për socrealizmin, as se si do të shkruhej në këtë rrymë, ana propagandistike përfshinte dhe krahasimet, dhe frymëzimet mediokre staliniste që vinin nga zhdanovizmi.

Egoja, xhelozia, smira, të gjitha veset shqiptare që kishte përpjekur Konica me vite për ti shkundur shqiptarët; gjuha e pasur gegërishte e Fishtës, apo profecia për pasojat e komunizmit nga Lumo Skëndo, apo rebelimi ironik i Skënder Luarasit për idetë marksiste të komunistëve shqiptarë - të gjitha do të bëheshin argumente pse duhet të ekzekutoheshin këto personalitete. Pas Musarajt, kryqëzata e Shuteriqit vjen më e ashpër, duke u dhënë fund një herë e mirë emrave që prishnin punë në historinë e letërsisë komuniste, duke hapur rrugën për praktikimin e letërsisë së realizmit socialist! Se çfarë metode ishte kjo, në Standard, javën që shkoi, Sterjo Spasse rrekte të jepte një përfytyrim; duke përvetësuar mësimet e marksizëm-leninizmit, ideologjinë e partisë! Në diskutimin e mëposhtëm që ka mbajtur Shuteriqi, misioni historik që iu besua për të shkatërruar trashëgiminë e viteve 30, përbën një nga momentet më të rënda për mendimin dhe letërsinë shqiptare. Ardhja me vonesë e autorëve që diktatura i mohoi, ka çuar në zbardhjen jo të plotë të të gjithë prapaskenës komuniste, pse ndodhi mohimi i tyre. Nganjëherë provat janë para syve, por shpesh trumbetat bien në drejtim të kundërt, pikërisht aty ku mungon dëshmia ose është zhdukur; siç është kërkesa e vazhdueshme e hapjes së dosjeve. Po ashtu, zhdukja e arkivave qoftë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve apo të Arkivit të Shtetit ka qenë gjithmonë një bukë e ndaluar, për shkak se dalin shumë emra që sot, pasardhës ose vetë ata vazhdojnë të jenë autoritet në letërsi apo akademikë me zë, që nuk duhet tu preket as qimja e flokut. Për fat të keq, sytë nuk hidhen në dëshminë më të fortë, të asaj që projektoi diktatura përmes organeve të shtypit, si përhapje më të shpejtë të propagandës së saj. Ishte ideja kryesore e autorëve të konferencës që të hapeshin sa më shumë revista dhe gazeta, në mënyrë që të vinte më shpejt fama e tyre, të mbërrinte më shpejt realizmi socialist; ndërsa fshiheshin dokumente ku firmosej ekzekutimi dhe kthimi në karton të mjaft veprave intelektuale. Sot këto dëshmi nuk janë, por leximi i historisë bëhet dhe më kokë mbrapsht; në ironi çfarë diktatura përdori për propagandën e saj, sot është bumerang; faqe pa fund periodikësh me emra intelektualësh e shkrimtarësh që flasin për një letërsi ideologjike. Shuteriqi është një ndër ta, që përveç egoizmit personal, i parë në letërsi, duket dhe mohimi më i skajëm i emrave që sot i kanë dhënë fytyrë letërsisë dhe janë personalitete që lexohen në çdo kohë, duke na qartësuar se kush jemi, ne shqiptarët në të vërtetë!





*Diskutimi i Dhimitër S. Shuteriqit në Konferencën e tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, 1949*

_Malëshova pret që ne të bëjmë poet kombëtar Fishtën dhe Konicën korifenj të gjuhës shqipe?!_



Do të diskutoj edhe unë pak mi çështjet që u ngritën këtu dje dhe sot,. Kam një herë nja dy vrejtje të vogla, një mi vargun e lirë, për të cilin foli Nonda Bulka, një mi temat historike, për të cilat foli Aleks Buda.

Nonda Bulka u shpreh për një konfuzion të madh që ekziston në prodhimet tona poetike, për shkak se po teprohet me vargun e lirë, duke dhënë si shembull të vargut të lirë vargun e thyer të Majakovskit. Unë sdi rusisht, po, me sa jam informuar, di se vargu i Majakovskit nuk është i lirë, me gjith se poeti e thyen, e copëton.

Kjo është çështje grafie. Varg i lirë, ësht ai që ska ritëm të caktuar as rimë, kurse vargu i Majakovskit, i ka të dyja: edhe ritmin e caktuar edhe rimën.

Për sa i takon çështjes që ngriti Aleks Buda, se munt të merremi edhe me temat historike, ky është një mendim interesant. Po meqë, sot për sot, ne e njohim pak dhe jo si duhet historinë tonë, ësht e vështirë ti trajtojmë drejtë ato tema. Pastaj, kam frikë, se, po të merremi me to, munt të harrojmë temat aktuale.

Dua të bisedoj pak më gjatë mi Konicën dhe Nolin, për të cilët foli Sejfulla Malëshova. Do të them edhe dy fjalë mi Fishtën dhe Mjedën, për të cilët u sqarua mirë Mark Ndoja. Jam i mendjes që Sejfulla Malëshova nuk njeh as Konicën, as Fishtën, dhe ca më pak Mjedën. Mi Nolin ka mundësi të dijë diçka më shum. Ai flet për ta pa i njohur, me sa ka lexuar apo dëgjuar një herë e një kohë, dhe rastësisht, prej tyre. Mendjen, se ka varë seriozisht për ta.

Bie fjala, ai Konicën dhe Nolin i bën një, duke na thënë se, gjithë jetën, at akanë patur të njëjta pikëpamje! Kjo sësht e vërtetë. Mua mështë dashur të merrem me ta, sepse jap mësimin e letërsisë shqipe, të lexoj veprat e tyre, tu ndjek zhvillimin si auktorë dhe si njerës nëpër gjithë shkrimet e shpërndara të tyre. Konica nuk ka pasur gjithmonë pikëpamje të njëjta me Nolin. Le të marrim Konicën.

Aktivitetin letrar dhe patriotik e ka filluar në Bruxelles, më 1897, kur nisi të botonte revistën Albania. Shtatë muaj më radhë, gjer te numuri i tetë i revistës, Konica ndoq politikën antiturke të patriotëve të vërtetë të kohës. Ky ish një qëndrim i drejtë. Ahere kish nisur të piqej mirë ideja për çlirimin e plotë të Shqipërisë, për shkëputjen e plotë nga Turqia, dhe jo vetëm për autonomi, si më 1878. Po, tamam në numurin tetë të revistës Albania, Konica filloi të ndjekë politikën e përkundërt: për marrëveshtje me Turqin, për bashkëpunim me sulltanin, gjoja në platëformën e 1878. Tani jemi në kohën kur lëvizin maqedonët për lirinë e tyre, kur bullgarët lëvizin gjithashtu për liri të plotë, jemi në kohën e luftës greko-turke; dmth se është rasti mi mirë që të propagandohet dhe të veprohet për çështjen e independencës sonë. Këtë Naimi e ka kuptuar, prandaj shkruan Istorin e Skënderbeut, që ishte një kushtrim i fortë për tu çliruar. Samiu shkruan ahere Shqipëria çka qenë, çështë dhe çdo të bëhetë, ku flet për varrosjen e kërmës turke, haptazi, duke qëndruar brenda në Stamboll. Turqia u qelb, thotë ai, do të na farmakosë edhe ne me kutërbimin e saj; tjetër shpëtim ska, veç të shkëputemi prej saj, të çlirohemi. Para se ta botonte atë libër, Samiu ish nën vrejtje në shtëpi të tij, në Stamboll, nga qeverisa turke; lejë skish të dilte, po munt ta vizitonin; pasi botoi librin, askush më skish leje të shkonte ta vizitojë. Kjo të kujton atë krahasim që bëri Mark Ndoja në mes punës së Migjenit dhe të Malëshovës: këtu, Migjeni shkruante dhe vepronte si poet rebel, në terrorin e Zogut, jo jashtë Shqipërisë. Edhe Naimi me Samiun, në Stamboll brenda shkruanin dhe vepronin si rebelë dhe jo jashtë Turqisë. Faik Konica ish i lirë në Bruxelles; atje, ai munt të shkruante çtë desh, munt të qe edhe rebel. Po vetëm shtatë muaj mbajti, jo më tutje. Më 1897, Konica tradhton - është fjala vetë e Naimit, që punon në Stamboll, për indipendencën. Konica ahere bëhet agjent i politikës austro-hungare në Shqipëri, shok i klerit katolik, që është agjent i vjetër i po asaj politike. Shkrimet e klerit katolik do ti mbushin ahere faqet e Albania-s, dhe do të vazhdojnë gjer sat ë ketë jetë revista, gjer më 1909.

Më 1909, Noli bëri një nga gabimet më të rënda në jetën e tij: solli Faik Konicën nAmerikë, dhe lejoi që ky të bëhet strumbullar i lëvizjes kombëtare tatjeshme. Tërë peripecitë dhe vuajtjet e shoqërisë Vatra për faj të Konicës i njohin mirë shqiptarët e Amerikës, punëtorët që derdhën dollarët e tyre për Faik Konicën me shokë. Ësht e tmerëshme të mendosh se si, më 1912, pak më shumë se një muaj para shpalljes sindipendencës së Shqipërisë në Vlorë, Konica dhe Noli bëjnë të deum-e dhe telegrame dhe mundohen të mbledhin vullnetarë shqiptarë nAmerikë, që ti shpien të lëftojnë për sulltanin kundër ballkanasve të cilët janë vënë të përmbysin Turqinë! Ja efekti i drejtpërdrejtë i vënies së Konicës në krye të Vatrës dhe të Diellit.  

Vërtet ahere kishte shumë patriotë të mirë që e humbisnin toruan ngandonjëherë. Për shembull, më 1908, njërës si Çerçis Topulli dhe Mihal Gramenua me shokë, besuan se kush e di se çfarë lirie fituan me konstitucionin xhonturk dhe zbritën nga mallet me bajraqet e luftës në dorë. Ne e dimë se çfarë liri gënjeshtër dolli ajo.

Po fajin se kishin patriotët e ndershëm që nuk qenë në gjëndje të gjykojnë menjëherë. Fajin e kishin kryeaxhitatorët e ahershëm, njerës si Fishta, që shkruante këngë për të mbledhur ushtarë për Turqinë; njerës si Lumo Skëndua, që pëlqente më mirë ta quante vehten osmanli. I tillë kryeaxhitator ka qenë gjatë rilindjes dhe tërë jetën e tij Faik Konica (me gjithë që nuk munt ta akuzojmë në këtë rast special). Këta lloj kryeaxhitatorësh turbullonin mendjet e patriotëve, edhe tatyre që si Çerçizi me Mihalin, patën vënë kokën në torbët për lirinë e Shqipërisë.

Para vitit 1909, Konica me Nolin tepër pak kanë të bëjnë. Pas 1914 gjer më 1919, prap skanë të bëjnë shumë. Konica mbeti gjatë luftës nAustri dhe në GJermani, kurse Noli mundi të hidhet sërish nAmerikë. Konica që fsheu kokën te Habsburgët, me të mbaruar lufta, me të kaluar Brenerin, me të rënë nItali u bë italofil i flaktë, ky armik i famshëm i Italisë! Aqë tepër italofil, sa mohoi dhe përpjekjet e drejta të popullit tonë ahere: dënoi luftën e Vlorës!           

Unë, shokë, skam më përse të zgjatem mi Konicën. Gjer më 1924, ai u mundua të vijë në fuqi në Shqipëri me ndihmën e Vatrës. Desh mbase të bëhet ndonjë kryetar Republike. Që nuk hypi në fuqi, kjo i detyrohet edhe karakterit të tij të lik, s njeri grindavec që armiqësohej me të gjithë. Pas 1924-s, Faiku qe Faiku dhe nuk la gjë pa bërë. Këto i di secili.

Tani munt edhe të pyesë njeriu, pa dashur tekzagjerojë gjë: çfarë ndryshimi ka në mes të Mustafa Krujës dhe Faik Konicës? Edhe Mustafa Kruja ka bërë një fjalor, një fjalor voluminoz, dhe shqip shkruan mirë. Ndryshimi është këtu sidomos: që Faik Konica, prej 1897 gjer më 1941 kur vdiq, dmth 44 vjet me radhë, ka mundur të flasë dy herë më shumë se Mustafa Kruja, po të mos marrë asnjëhere fuqinë në dorë, duke qëndruar, kryesisht, nanën e përkundërt tinteresave të vendit, me pendë në dorë. Kurse Mustafa Kruja, një herë që mori fuqinë në dorë, si la kusur. Ja ana pozitive e Faikut. Do të themi se ka shkruar shqipen mirë, shumë mirë. Këtë domosdo, do ta themi. Po ka pasur ndryshim, që Voltaire-i përgatiti edhe revolucionin francez, kurse Faik Konica mbeti një varrmihës i pakorrigjueshëm. Ai ndenji nat e ditë me kazmë në dorë dhe kundër popullit. Këtë njeri, Malëshova kërkon domosdo ta bëjë ta gëlltisim lehtë. Dhe atëhere Malëshovës i duhet të harrojë, sikundër vuri në dukje Mark Ndoja, se Konica na la Nën hijen e hurmave, kurse Noli përktheu si Shakespeare, Cervantes, Ibanes etj.

Do të merrem pak me Fishtën dhe Mjedën. Për ne Mjeda është njeri pozitif, me gjithë veladonin e tij, me gjithë ndonjë mungesë që munt të ketë. Këtë ne na e ka thënë edhe Partia jonë, dhe Sejfulla Malëshova e di, që mundohet ta bëjë një me Fishtën. Njëri pa të meta ska patur. Edhe Naimi kish të metat e tij, fjala vjen. Ne ia njohim. Po ne dimë që edhe Mjeda, si dhe Naimi, jetuan për popullin tonë. Pardje, duke biseduar për Mjedën, zoti Xhuvani më thosh se, më 1917, kur kishin mbledhur për çështje të gjuhës shqipe, Mjedës i shpëtoi një fjalë jo e përshtatshme për lirinë e vendit. Si kuptohet kjo?

Kuptohet kështu: Ky njeri pat edhe paqartësinë e tij dhe, në një çast dëshpërimi, nuk diti se si të mendojë, aherë gjatë luftës, kur në Shqipëri kishte nja katër a pesë qeveri. Po Mjedën askush se njeh për reaksionar njeri naktivitetin e tij politik dhe letrar. Nëse ka patur çaste paqartësie dhe dëshpërimi, të gjithë kemi patur. Thamë se edhe Naimi kish. Po nuk qenë ato gjëkafshë esenciale në punën e një Mjede dhe të një Naimi.

Do të ngre edhe një çështje për Fishtën. Do të bëj një pyetje për çështjen e kontributit të tij gjuhësor që ngriti Sejfulla Malëshova, me gjithë që nuk jam i sigurtë a kam vërtet të drejtë. Sejfulla Malëshova mendon se një nga anët më pozitive të Fishtës është gjuha e popullit që ai ka përdorur, duke vënë në themel të veprës së tij poezinë popullore. Ne kemi qenë në gjendje semifeudale dhe simikoloniale, të ndarë në toskë dhe në gegë, me dy dialekte: toskërisht dhe gegërisht. Që të pretendonim pra në kohë të rilindjes për një gjuhë të vetme letrare, ish e vështirëm, ish e pamundur. Po rilindasit, dhe jo vetëm Naimi dhe Sami, po edhe ndonjë tjetër si Vretua me shokë, u munduan ti afrojnë të dy dialektet, ti bëjnë të kuptueshëm për të gjithë. Si veproi Fishta? Ai u përmbajt në gjuhën lokale të malësive të veriut, gjuhë burrash vërtetë, por këtë ska njeri dyshim; po Fishta qe një lokalist i tepruar dhe krijoi një si kamp të dytë të gjuhës në Shqipëri, kundër përpjekjes së të parëve për afrim. Edhe Paso Vasha nga Shkodra ishte, po, më 1878, ai shkruan me një shqipe të tillë Mori Shqipni e mjera Shqipni, të cilën ska burrë shqiptari të mos e marrë vesh. Më kujtohet kur isha fëmi, se im atë, kur ipte mësimin e shqipes në Korçë, dëshpërohej se Fishtën sia kuptonte njeri. Fishta e tërhoqi letërsinë në Shkodër drejt një lokalizmi pa fre. Ai munt të shkruante fare mirë më ndryshe, që të kuptohej pa frikë kudo në veri dhe në Shqipëri. A na lejohet ne të shkruajm si flitet në Dukagjin apo në Mirditë? Duke vepruar ashtu, si lokalist i papërmbajtur, a nuk lojti Fishta një rol negative me rëndësi për zhvillimin e gjuhës shqipe, në dëm të çështjes për një gjuhë të vetme ose të përbashkët? Pa tjetër, nuk i mohon Fishtës, çdo meritë në përdorimin e gjuhës dhe të folklorës së veriut.

Më lejoni tani të hidhem në disa çështje të tjera. Dua njëherë të pyes, përse Sejfulla Malëshova na akuzon se biem në subjektivizëm, kur gjykojmë Konicën dhe Fishtën? Kë quan subjektivizëm Sejfulla Malëshova? Pas mendjes sime, ai quan subjektivizëm, faktin se ne Naimin dhe Mjedën me shokë i renditim në radhën e atyre që punuan drejt, si letrarë dhe si patriotë, kurse Konicën me Fishtën i vemë në ballë të letrarëve reaksionarë? Po a është subjektivizëm kjo? Nëse po, unë pranoj të jem subjektiv në këtë rast. Vetëm se çështja qëndron kështu: ne përpiqemi ti tregojmë popullit seç pat të mirë e të math në të kaluarën, trashëgimin e tij të shëndoshë. Këtë nuk munt ta bëjmë pa luftë. Sejfulla Malëshova, na rekomandon në këtë rast të jemi objektivë. Ky është, më duket, tamam objektivizmi që dënon Zhdanovi në kritikën mi Historinë e filozofisë tAleksandrovit. Dhe ky është indiferentizëm. Prandaj, ne këtë lloj objektivizmi nuk e duam.

Pas mendjes sime Sejfulla Malëshova, pret që ne të bëjmë sërish poet kombëtar Fishtën, dhe Konicën korife të gjuhës shqipe.

Këtu më duket se gabon rëndë. Gabon edhe sepse Sejfulla Malëshova lëfton më shumë për vehten e tij, duke bërë sikur lëfton për Fishtën dhe Konicën. Ai, duke pandyer se ne e kemi varrosur bashkë me Fishtën edhe Konicën, kërkon të ngrihet nga varri bashkë me ta. Të mos kërkojë Sejfulla Malëshova të ngrihet nga varri bashkë me ta, se ahere i ha vehtes edhe atë meritë që i njeh. Dhe ky është tamam subjektivizëm.

Do të jap një sqarim mbi pretendimin e dr. Ymer Dishnicës, që na tha se Ali Kelmendi i kishte bërë vjershat e Sejfulla Malëshovës livre de xhevet, kur qe në Shqipëri, dhe se, ngado që vinte, ato këndonte. Edhe mua më ka rënë rasti ta njoh ahere Ali Kelmendin në Korçë.

Dr. Dishnica (i pret fjalën): - Ti ahere ishe në grupin e Niko Xoxes.

Dh. Shuteriqi (vazhdon): - Po, rreth një muaj. Pastaj bashkë me shokët e mij studentë, kemi vajtur në grupin e Pilo Peristerit, me shokë. Atje na shpuri Ali Kelmendi. E pra, me sa më kujtohet nga Aliu, kurrë sia pashë vjershat e Malëshovës në dorë dhe kurrë nuk dëgjova të bëjë fjalë për to. Ca më shumë. Ahere unë interesohesha fort për gjithë botimet shqipe, sidomos për ato që dilnin jashtë, duke nisur që nga Liria Kombëtare. Kurrë, as në këtë gazetë, nuk mbaj mënt të kem lexuar asgjë nga Sejfulla Malëshova dhe emrin e tij ne të rinjtë ahere se njihnim. Më 1936 bashkëpunoja ngushtë te Bota e re e Korçës. Në mes të rinjve që nisën të shkruajnë ahere atje, emëri i Sejfulla Malëshovës nuk njihej. Ky pa dyshim nuk qe një problem që duhej shtruar këtu, po është fjala të mos përdhunohet realiteti. Vjershat e Sejfulla Malëshovës njiheshin prej mbase rrallëkujt në Shqipëri. Ai nuk munt të ketë pretendime pra se influencoi në vënt tonë mi zhvillimin e tendencave përparimtare dhe revolucionare në kohë të Zogut.

Do të them diçka edhe mi sa foli Skënder Luarasi. Skënder Luarasi ka tre vjet që shikon vetëm zi në vënt tonë. Kështu na tha. Po Skënder Luarasi ka dyzet vjet që shikon zi dhe që ssheh kurrë ditë të bardhë. Nuk di çfarë shikonte në kohë të Nolit. Në kohë të Zogut, domosdo ka parë zi. Por që sot tre vjet pse sheh vetëm zi Luarasi? Ky njeri mbeti me kritikën te buza, si një varrmihës i vërtetë.

Luarasi foli këtu për duplicitetin e fjalëve dhe të fjalive. Po fjala është fjalë dhe ska pse të jetë duble po të mos duam ne. Çfarë deshi të provojë Skënder Luarasi duke folur mi duplicitetin e fjalëve dhe të fjalive? Sigurisht të kritikojë. Po kritikoi tërthorazi. Në fakt qe ai vetë që na foli këtu me fjalë dhe fjali duble, që bëri duplicitet.

Luarasi tha se gjatë këtyre tre vjetëve, ai ska pushuar së foluri kundër padrejtësive që paska bërë Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve. Kjo nuk ësht e vërtetë. Këto tre vjet Skënder Luarasi ska kritikuar Lidhjen, po është marrë vetëm me sulme personale kundër meje, Mark Ndojës dhe Foto Stamos. Ku qe shkaku?

Skënder Luarasi imagjinon shkaqe. Një prej tyre duket të ketë qenë sepse nuk u ngarkua edhe ai të punojë për historinë e letërsisë shqipe. Që ahere Skënder Luarasi mbeti me dekadentizimin në gojë, duke u bërë, kundër tij, mprojtës i flakët i letërsisë shqipe. Po si vepron? Vete në klasë, sulmon shkrimet e mia veçanërisht, duke mos u marrë me ato që I ka caktuar Shteti në program, po duke çvarrosur të tjera. Kjo është mënyra prej varrmihësi. Ai merret me shkrimet e mia kur isha 17-19 vjeç. Megjithatë, ai di se edhe ahere unë bëja pjesë në radhë të shkrimtarëve përparimtarë që grumbulloi Bota e Re. Në këtë revistë, kam shtruar, sado në mënyrë konfuze, gjë që kuptohet për kohën, çështjen e realizmit. Ahere në Shqipëri, me anë të botimeve franceze, kish filluar të dëgjohet edhe emëri i realizmit socialist. Realizmin ahere ne nuk e kuptonim si duhej, po e dëshironim. Të mos ngecet pra Dr. Dishnica te Migjeni, sepse ky nuk e kupton gjithmonë drejt realizmin. Te Migjeni, në formën që ky diti të përdorë, u konkretizuan idealet e rinisë përparimtare të Shqipërisë. As Skënder Luarasi të mos vërë në dukej vetëm të metat.

Skënder Luarasit nuk i mbushet mendja se Naimi qe prej familje feudale dhe për këtë ka ngritur kundër meje një grindje të kotë. Atij nuk i mbushet mendja se feudalët lojtën rol gjatë rilindjes. Është e vërtetë që feudalët, sidomos ata liberalë, vepruan gjatë rilindjes, po kryesisht për interesat e tyre, dhe këto interesa disa herë janë takuar me interesat e popullit. Feudalët nuk e deshën copëtimin e Shqipërisë më 1878 dhe më vonë, gjatë rilindjes, sepse kishin hallin e tokave të tyre. Po si përpiqeshin ata për Shqipërinë? Kur u mirrte zjarr postiqeja. Po kur Turqia prapë nuk shpërtallohej dhe Shqipëria nuk copëtohej, ata e braktisnin lëvizjen. Kështu bënë më 1880, kështu dhe të tjera herë gjatë rilindjes. Sa për Naimin dhe Samiun, edhe sepse qenë buj feudalësh, ata nuk e braktisën lëvizjen, nuk i lanë armët. Munt të thomi se ata kishin dalë dhe jashtë klasës së tyre, duke u bërë memurë. Ata kishin ideale borgjeze, dhe këto i mprojtën fort. Ësht e vërtetë që në krye të lëvizjes nuk qenë vetëm feudalët dhe djemtë e tyre të llojit të Naimit. Ne e dimë që shpirt i lëvizjes kanë qenë edhe Kristoforidhi, Vretua, Vaso Pasha dhe Koto Hoxhi me shokë, bij zanatçijsh, tregtarësh apo bujqijsh. Luarasi ka të drejtë nëse harrojmë rolin e tyre kryesor. Po ai nuk kërkon të gjejë të drejtën; ai kapet pas një çështje që nuk njeh, dhe bën kështu luftë personale, pa princip, aspak të ndershme. Me kritika të tilla, Skënder Luarasi kalon kohën dhe vetë nuk ka bërë as sa ngre miza me letë për të na skjaruar mi ndonjë çështje që ai njeh.

Edhe një fjalë. Kur foli për marksizëm-leninizmin, Luarasi tha se ka filluar ta njohë që kur ish student nAustri dhe nuk e di a do tarrinjë te omega kur të vdesë. Unë do ti thosha: Pse është nisur për te omega? Alfa, beta, gama janë mjaft. Aty kishim të bëjmë me një manifestim megalomani të zakonshëm te Luarasi.

standard

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sa shkrim i bukur,mer Kat.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

eh mer serafim,

po thuaji sot cfare ka qene dhimitri, te hidhen ne fyt....

ka bere vjersha per te gjitha regjimet...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> eh mer serafim,
> 
> po thuaji sot cfare ka qene dhimitri, te hidhen ne fyt....
> 
> ka bere vjersha per te gjitha regjimet...


Ke shume te drejte Kat.(po si thon,historin e bejne te fituarit....)

----------


## mondishall

Shkrim i bukur? Po c'ishte Shuteriqi atehere para Partise? Shikojme Shuteriqin dhe harrojme "iriqin". Po mos merrte direktiven nga lart, Shuteriqi s'do bente asnje hap me koken e tij. Ai thjesht zbatoi nje urdher Partie. Mos na shtremberoni historine, se e bete boze fare.

----------


## petrol

DH. SHUTERIQI DHE KULTI I INDIVIDIT NE LETERSINE E REALIZMIT SOCIALIST

Kur profesori i nderuar Alfred Uçi deklaroi se realizmi socialist e kishte origjinen nga kongreset, disa hapen syte e veshet, disa filluan te qeshin, ose nga padia , ose se u hante miza... Ndoshta ai kishte parasysh poemen "Enverit" te shkrimtarit " liberal" Dh.Shuteriqi qe e shkroi ne seancat e Kongresit te Frontit Demokratik me 1945. dhe qe shenoi krijimin e kultit te individit ne letersine shqipe.
Ja " shijoni" disa fragmente prej saj (por vetem  po ta keni stomakun te forte).
(Poema Enverit)
Të ngresh një popull nga balta
Të çelësh rrugën e shpëtimit
Ti thuash natës:Ndal!
Çohu! agimit
.
Po je njeriu ngadhnues mbi të gjitha
Andaj dhe je gjithçka
.

Po toka e lirë
Që punon njeriu sot
Nuk mund të mbyllë gojë
E të mos thotë
Hymnin e jot
Dhe as agimi mund të çohet
Përmbi grunaja e misra
Pa buzagazin e jot,
As ujët e dlirë që rrjedh në arat e reja
As deti i lirë që rref anët e reja
Pa buzagazin e jot etj.etj

(Shënim: Poema Enverit eshte redaktuar disa here nga varianti i parë në rev.Bota e Re,1945 ,libër poem Enverit'',viti,1949 deri tek përfundimtari,Vepra 1 f.185.v.1982, por pa e humbur asnjëherë shkëlqimin si kurorëzim i kultit të individit në letërsinë e re shqiptare .)

----------


## KAPARJEL

Me se e vertet Petrol!!!!Te pergezoj per postimin.Njerez si shuteriqi dhe buda na kane fundosur historine!!!!

----------


## mondishall

*Historine e fundosi kupola partiake e regjimit monist dhe gjithe te tjerat qe kjo kupole i konsideronte leva ishin vertet leva e ingranazhe. Mos ngaterroni pra kupolen kryesore me levat dhe ingranazhet e saj. Nuk haet dot sapuni per djathe sot, kur gjithcka e saj kohe eshte mese e qarte.  *

----------


## petrol

Në Komisionin Pedagogjik dhe konflikti me Dhimitër Shuteriqin
Skënder Luarasi: ”Ç’kam parë e ç’kam dëgjuar’’. Kujtime 
 ''Unë Dhimitër Shuteriqin e njihja mirë.
Si letrar dhe njeri politik është tipi i arrivistit dhe kurdoherë ka lojtur rolin e njeriut me dy palë faqe. Në letërsi debutoi si dekadent dhe në realitet vazhdon të jetë i tillë; por nuk harron të tregohet edhe ndryshe kur ia do nevoja. Poezitë e tij ia dedikon po në të njëjtën kohë Ernest Koliqit (të cilit aspironte t’i zinte vendin si lektor i shqipes në universitetin e Padovës), Lasgush Poradecit dhe Petro Markos ( d.m.th. fashistit, demokratit dhe antifashistit)
Në ‘’Bota e Re’’, 1936 predikon avantgardën në art, se ajo qe fryma e revistës; por nuk harron në të njëjtën kohë të shkruajë edhe në ‘’Illyria’’. Me fjalë hiqet demokrat, por kur demokratët persekutohen e internohen pej Zogut, Dh. Shuteriqi merr pjesë me dy tekste, në hymnin e flamurit, të shpallur nga qeveria e Zogut!
Përndryshe , si mund të shpjegohet fakti që përkthyesi i Andre Gide-it përnjëherë bëhet përkthyes i Aragonit dhe i Majakovskit, duke harruar se gjalpi i mirë duhet të preket me duar të pastra dhe të mos vihet në shakull që ka mbajtur gjalp të prishur.

Si e shfrytëzonte intelektin njerëzor?
Dh. Shuteriqi e thirri pranë Dhimitri Paskon duke i premtuar katedrën e folklorit në Institutin Pedagogjik: e ngarkoi të pregatiste planin e punës dhe lëndën. Si e shfrytëzoi, më në fund i tha: ‘’Unë u përpoqa shumë që të emëroheshe ti por Kryeministria nuk deshi’’! Dhe folklorin e mori vetë! Kjo qe një fitore mjaft e pandershme dhe na kushtoi shumë edhe ne të tjerëve moralisht, se të nesërmen Dhimitër Pasko, me gaz në buzë dhe me një revistë fashiste italiane në dorë na tregoi fotografira me kryetarin dhe disa anëtarë të komisionit tonë të veshur në uniformë fashiste. Dhe kryetari nuk pati as fytyrë të skuqej.
Andrea Varfit, i cili po studjonte një libër sovjetik ‘’Folklori rus’’ prej Sokolovit Dh. Shuteriqi ia kërkoi vetëm për dy javë por nuk ia ktheu më, megjithëse Andrea ia kërkonte me këmbëngulje pasi i nevojitej për punën në Institutin e studimeve.
Profesorit jugosllav Dançetoviç i mori folkorin shqip që kishte mbledhur prej gojëdhënave popullore.
Profesor Gavril Meksit i përvetësoi folklorin me rëndësi të madhe që ky ia pati dërguar drejtorit të ‘’Bota e re’’për botim. Dhe Dh. Shuteriqi nuk i rrëfeu as Komisionit botues të revistës të intelektualëve!
Këtë lloj veprimi disa e kanë quajtur monopolizim të kulturës. Unë dua t’i thërres gjërat me emrin e tyre të saktë dhe, pasi nuk kemi fjalën shqip, e quaj me turqishten ‘’batakçillëk’’. Një njeri të tillë, si e kanë vënë në krye të Institutit Pedagogjik të Shqipërisë dhe më pas edhe në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve?!
Këtë enigmë ma qartësoi koha. Dh. Shuteriqi e gjente mbështetjen tek instanca më e lartë dhe ndër ata që e pësoi qe dhe vetë Sejfulla Malëshova. Rrethanat, shkaqet dhe pasojat i sqaruan ngjarjet e Konferencës së Tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve ku unë i dola në mbrojtje Sejfullait për akuzat e padrejta që i bënin ‘’shokët’’.

Material më të zgjeruar gjeni tek Forumi shqiptar. Skënder Luarasi: Kujtime ”Ç’kam parë e ç’kam dëgjuar’’ Tema: Në Komisionin Pedagogjik dhe konflikti me Dhimitër Shuteriqin

----------


## petrol

> Në Komisionin Pedagogjik dhe konflikti me Dhimitër Shuteriqin
> Skënder Luarasi:  ''Unë Dhimitër Shuteriqin e njihja mirë.
> Si letrar dhe njeri politik është tipi i arrivistit dhe kurdoherë ka lojtur rolin e njeriut me dy palë faqe... 
> Këtë lloj veprimi disa e kanë quajtur monopolizim të kulturës. Unë dua ti thërres gjërat me emrin e tyre të saktë dhe, pasi nuk kemi fjalën shqip, e quaj me turqishten batakçillëk. Një njeri të tillë, si e kanë vënë në krye të Institutit Pedagogjik të Shqipërisë dhe më pas edhe në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve?!
> Këtë enigmë ma qartësoi koha. Dh. Shuteriqi e gjente mbështetjen tek instanca më e lartë''


Letër  e Mitrush Kutelit  per  Mustafa Greblleshin

Pogradec 28 gusht 1961 
I dashur Mustafa dhe e dashura motra Merushe,
Kjo e uruar letër u bë litar me krye, po pa fund. Udhës takova shumë të njohur të
mijtë dhe të babajt. Ndenjëm u çlodhëm në varret e sheshuar, duke pritur
të dalë hëna, po kjo vonoi. Doruntina mërzitej, e kish lodhur shumë banja e ditës, udha. E mbajta pak në krahë pastaj e mori Efterpi. Zbritme. Hëna doli kur rrinim buzë liqenit: e madhe, e kuqe. Pastaj u zbardh, mori vrull elundroi nëpër hapësirë. Fëmijët më vunë njëmijë e njëqind pyetje Si ështëhëna? Çka prapa atij mali? Po në Tiranë ka hënë tani? Është i madh aiyll? (Afërdita). Sa një shtëpi apo mi vogël? Unë bluaja mendime të tjera:Çështë vallë kjo harmoni kaq e përsosur? Që ku vijmë e ku shkojmë? Sarrëkenjerëzish kanë shkelur në këto ranishte dhe ku janë tani? Dhe mendja më shkon me drithma tek ai që sguxoj ti përmend emrin, sepse jam tepër i vogël-hije një grimce të një stërgrimce  tek ai që ka shumë emra, por që është një i vetëm dhe mbi  të gjitha dyshimet e mija birucore, dua me gjithë shpirt që të jetë, të mposhtë mohimet e mija dhe të më prehë atje ku dua vetë, atje ku thashë, në vetmi. O zot, duhet të jesh, sepse pa Ty nuk prehem dot! Këndova pothuaj të tërë Antologjinë poetike të Viktor Hygoit, në përkthimin e Sotir Cacit. Me të vërtetë përkthimi është shumë i mirë. Po kush e ka bërë këtë përkthim? Kjo është një punë e ngeshme, e javashme,jashtë normave. Dhe ka një vandak të tërë fjalësh që sjanë të shqipëronjësit. Këto të gjitha po ti them më kot: unë e di se kush e ka bërë këtë shqipërim, sepse kam parë dorëshkrimet dhe di se si u pjesëtuan.... paratë. Mistifikime, merceranizma të padenja për një njeri që shkruan. Sidoqoftë, unë s`e bëj dot, kurrë, kurrë!
Një ditë në Belgrad, Shutja (Dhimitër Shuteriqi) më pat pyetur:
- Mitrush, çdo bënje ti po të kishe gjetur një vepër të pabotuar të një
shkrimtari të vdekur?   Ia ktheva: - Do ti bëja një parathënie dhe do ta botonja.
 - Ay: - Me emrin e kujt?- Të atij që e ka shkruar. Unë do të kënaqesha
ti jap lexonjësit një vepër që mund të zhdukej.  Jo, - më tha, - vepra e gjetur është imja, se unë e gjeta. Pra, unë, gjetësi, jam autori i saj.  Ti sje autor, se nuk e brumose në mendje e shpirt, nuk vuajte në të lindurat, nuk... nuk. Ay më shikoi tinzar dhe e ktheu fjalën: - Po kur e boton një këngë popullore?  Kur e botoj një këngë popullore, them
se ku e kam mbledhur, kush ma ka tregur. Roli im është ta mbledh, ta botoj, ti tregoj burimin. Ay përsëri: - Po ay që ta dha këtë këngë, sështë autori i saj, pra....- Unë s`them që filani e ka qitur këtë këngë, them se ay ma ka treguar. Po të mund, shtoj ku e ka dëgjuar, kush e këndonte etj. Shutja e ktheu prapë, kategorikisht: - Jo, s`jam dakord. Vepra që kam gjetur është imja. Po të mos isha unë, kushedi, do të humbiste. Pra, unë e gjeta dhe do ta botoj me emrin tim. I thashë: - Kësaj i thonë vjedhje....  Ay
u ngrys. Kështu u mbyll muhabeti ynë në rrugët e Belgradit, në dhjetor 1945. Atëherë Shutja ish mjaft modest, por brenda tij gurgullonte kazani i madh i shejtanit. Lëvdonte shkrimet e mija, ngrinte në qiell Lame Kodrën. Pastaj nisi të ngrihet, gjersa u bë burrë me llullë, me bére e me automobil, më shau e përshau, pështyu, lëpiu, hoqi i-në në fund të emrit që të vërtetonte tezën e tij, siç i tha vetë Popoviçit në tryezë: Emri ynë vjen nga fjala serbe shute, që do të thotë shaka. Rrjedhim nga një familje e Stara Serbisë të Despotatit të Elbasanit. Pra, si të thuash, unë jam ti, ndihmomë të ngrihem lart, jepmë, të kam vëlla. Po si u bë puna e asaj veprës së gjetur? Para ca kohësh botoi Gjorg Golemin që bje erë Lef Nosi. Me të vërtetë Shutja-shejtani, karasyfeti më karavidhe që ka nxjerrë qyteti  kërthizë, kameleoni arrogant, më vjedhës, më vjedhacak, më vjedhacuk, hajdut me damkë i botës shpirtërore (medet, edhe i botës lëndore), fjalacuku më i ndyrë midis gjithë fjalacukëve dështakë (epitetet që gurgullojnë nga realiteti nuk kanë të sosur)  përlau dikur tërë dorëshkrimet e Lef Nosit, të Sotir Kolesë
etj., të mbledhur çikë-çikë një jetë të tërë dje, tani, ose nesër i paraqet ose do ti paraqesë si të tijat, duke mos harruar të verë midis emrit të tij dhe të familjes (Shute të Stare Serbisë, siç thënkan serbët e Elbasanit dhe Pogradecit tim, duke tjerur ëndrrën serbomadhe të një perandorie të re, qoftë edhe republikane, të Serbisë midis tre deteve), shkronjën e madhe S të babajt që vodhi veprën Varri i dashnorëve të Naum Voillës, duke e paraqitur si të vetën.... E pra, këtu në Pogradec ka qenë dikur një djalosh që i thoshin Pirro Vako, një nga të rinjtë e parë komunistë, ëndërrimtarë të një bote të drejtë, pa shfrytëzim, pra, pa vdekje. Pirro Vakua kish patur një dell të mirë shkrimtari. Dikur më pat thënë: Ti ke rënë, po unë të nderoj e të dua, se më ke treguar udhën si të shkruaj. Dhe zbrazi një gotë raki. Ay dështoi në jetë (një punë dashurie me një vajzë që quhet Izmini, flokëverdhë, të cilën ju  ti dhe Rushi  e shihni dendur nëpër Tiranë), iu dha alkoolit, vuajti e vdiq. Shutja i vajti babajt të këtij, i premtoi dhenë e qiellin, mori një dhomë me qira në shtëpi të tij dhe i përlau- në mënyrë shutërore - tërë dorëshkrimet (ditare lufte, shënime, tregime etj.). I ati pret akoma që Shutja ti botojë këto të gjithanë emrin e djalit. Shutja ndofta i boton, po me pikëpamjet e dyzetepesës, për të cilat fola më lart: me emrin e vet, për xhepin e vet..... Para ca vitesh i vodhi një prifti këtu (prifti vdiq vjet) regjistrin e shënimeve të një manastiri. Prifti më thosh: Ia rrëfeva, e pa, më lëvdoi, pastaj ma dha prapë, ma mori përsëri, ma dha dhe njëherë dhe unë e vura nëvend. Kur iku, s`e gjeta më.... Prifti bënte kryq, sikur donte të largonte shejtanin: Ma vodhi, bre, spandenja, paska qenë.... Kockat e Papandonit (kështu i thoshin priftit) po treten tani në gështenjat, kurse Shutja shutëron tani përsëri me i-në në fund të emrit, më shikon vëngër, siç e vështron kalorësi këmbësorin e çalë apo më mirë automobilisti arrogant udhëtarin e mjerë. Dhe përsëri më kujtohen vargjet e Khajamit:
Rrëmyen mall, memuriet e ar,
Dhe tirtin plak, të urtin shkëncëtar
E quajnë gjaur, se sbeson prralla,
Se sqas mbi supe, si ata, samar.
Më falni se u zgjata kaq shumë me këtë Dhimitriadë Shuteriqore, po këto të gjitha mi zgjoi karasyfeti i tij arrogant që endej rrugëve të Pogradecit. Kam dhe diçka tjetër. Lef Nosi ka pasur një koleksion të pasur me pulla poste të vjetëra, të mbledhura me kujdes një jetë të tërë (në qeverinë e Vlorës, të Ismail Qemalit, kishte qenë ministër i Postave). Shutja mori dorëshkrimet e tij dhe një pjesë të bibliotekës (librat ia kam parë me sytë e mij në hotel Dajti, ku banoi një kohë, më 1945 dhe 1946). Po çu bënë albumet e pullave që vlejnë, pa ekzagjerim, miliona lekë? Është fjala për pulla të rralla të Turqisë me syrsharzhimin e Hyrjetit dhe sidomos atë të qeverisë së parë të Vlorës, është fjala për pullat e qeverisë së parë të Vlorës, është fjala për pullat e qeverisë së Durrësit, për ato të mbretit Vid e sa e sa të tjera. Kush i mori, kush? Këto duhej t`i merrte shteti dhe, me sa di unë, Shutja, ndonëse mban berè shkrimtari (që ta tregojë bota me gisht) sështë shtet. Kisha dhe mjaft të tjera për këtë individ cipëplasur, por nuk po vazhdoj: më vjen ndot. Falmëni! Në këtë kohë kam lexuar disa libra dhe kam rilexuar disa tregime të asaj suedezes së ëmbël e të qetë, Selma Lagerlöf, me një botë morale që si ngjet fare botës sonë gjaknxehtë, vrasëse, ballkanike. As e ndjera Selma Lagerlöf si ngjet (luaj vendit) Shutes. Dhe mu kujtua një film shumë i dashur: Gösta Berling pas veprës së parë të mësonjëses Selma Lagerlöf. E ka lojtur dikur Greta Garbo. Ka qenë një film pa zë (para se të fillonte krokëritja e saksofonit dhe bubullima e artilerisë në sallat e kinemasë), po kaq i fortë, kaq i bukur! Tani, Greta Garbo është plakë, po unë e përmend se më ka lënë mbresa të thella në kujtesë. Rilexova edhe Souvenir de la Haute  Albanie të A. Degrandit, dikur konsull i Francës në Shkodër (Botim i 1901). Libri është shkruar më 1893-1899 (sot librat nxirren shpejt e shpejt, si qerpiçët nga kallëpi e vihen në mur para se të përthahen). Ky libër më ngjalli hidhërime të mëdha: vëllavrasje, fantazma, urrejtje, që e bluan e stërbluan jetën tonë shqipëtare. Na pakësuan dhe na ngjeshën në një cep të Ballkanit, ndonëse kemi qenë zotër të moçëm të një vendi të madh, shumë larg këtyre caqeve, ku jemi mbytur sot. Të huajtë na mbuallë urrejtjen, na ndanë e përçanë, na bënë të mos e njohim veten, të mos e duam veten, domosdo as vëllanë. Tani, thotë Degrandi, njerëzit urrejnë njëri-tjetrin në çdo vilajet, greku mbjell farën e grindjes në Epir; Austria, Italia  në Veri; Mali i Zi, i përkrahur nga Rusia, gjithashtu. Në krahina të tjera serbët,
bullgarët, bilé dhe rumunët kanë dërguar njerëz për të çarë e përçarë. Një grek i moçëm me emrin Phrantjes, historian, paska thënë: Shqiptarët janë populli më i lik dhe më i kotë (le plus inutile) në botë. Përfundimi? Duhet të zhduket..... Kështu thotë bizantini Phrantjes. Domosdo Phrantjes është armik, është ujk dhe ka folur, shkruar e vepruar ndofta si ujk. Por ujku njihet dhe njeriu di sesi të mbrohet kundër tij, me sëpatë, me kopaçe. Por si të mbrohet kundër ujkut të veshur me lëkurë dele? Si të mbrohet kundër atij që i flet si ëngjëll e vepron si shejtan? Të gjitha këto i lexoj, i bluaj në mendje natën dhe s`më zë gjumi dhe më vjen tëçmendem!.... Nesër Efterpi do të niset me gjithëfëmijë. Unë do të rri dhe ca ditë, dota pres Stespassen, do ta vendos nëdhomë, pastaj do të kthehem në Tiranë.Këtu nuk u preha dot. Pashëgërmadhat e shtëpisë plot ferra dhe mu drodh zemra. Jo, Pogradeci sështëmë për mua të gjallë, po për mua të vdekur. Ah, kush ndjen shumë, vuan shumë. Shto pastaj brengat objektive, fëmijët varfërinë e sa të tjera. Do të vij të çlodhem në Tiranë, ti vihem normës, se mos më presin bukën.
Lamtumirë dhe përqafime vëllazërore,
Mitrushi 


-----------------------
Jo me zhabat në moçale/ por me zhgabat lart në male!

----------


## petrol

Dhimitër Shuteriqi, kryetari "liberal" i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve për 30-vjet

Ky është  Dhimitër Shuteriqi, kryetari "liberal" i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve për 30-vjet me lukuninë servile! 
Shkrimtari Visar Zhiti ka thene: “Gjatë diktaturës pati shkrimtarë që e bënë shkëlqyer rolin e mashtruesit, mbase duke qenë edhe vetë të mashtruar. Pozita e shkrimtarit ishte e dyzuar në mënyrë diabolike, o i diktaturës, o i dënuari i diktaturës. Kultura e diktaturës nuk ishte diktaturë e kulturës, por sundim i së keqes. Nën logjikën e marrjes së pasurisë së tjetrit, floririt dhe tokave, u grabitën autorë”. 
Ku kanë qenë historianët e kritikët letrarë profesionistë  këta 70 vjet që nuk e kanë analizuar këtë fenomen kriminal qe i hapi rrugën nenshtrimit ndaj diktatures edhe ne letersi. Ku janë ata që analizojnë fillesen e oponences e disidences ne Lidhjen e Shkrimtareve? Apo duan porosira e urdhëra edhe në demokraci per thurrje lavdesh e ndertime kultesh!
-----------------------
Jo me zhabat në moçale/ por me zhgabat lart në male!

----------

